# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  vài sản phẩm lúc nông nhàn :))

## biết tuốt

máy nhỏ làm việc nhỏ 
 
tiên ông bằng gỗ thông  :Wink:

----------

conga, elenercom, Gamo, rakonheli.vn

----------


## Trung100

Chu choa, xưởng bác ở đâu thế ?

----------


## biết tuốt

em ở hà nội  :Embarrassment:

----------

